# Adobe Flash Player = Leistungsfresser

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich mir im Internet ein Video anschauen und dazu benutze ich Firefox und adobe-flash Player.

Dieser nimmt sich fast 100% vom Processor, wodurch sich der Lüfter auf höchster Geschwindigkeit schaltet

und der PC einfach nur heiss läuft.

Gibt es alternativen zum Flash?

Ich habe mal Gnash ausprobiert, allerdings funktioniert dieses System nicht richtig.

Oder kann ich den Flash Player irgendwie Leistungs schonen bekommen?

Ich habe hier einen 2x2GHz Processor und das geht mal garnicht.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## bas89

Flash verursacht nunmal gerne Probleme, wobei sich das inzwischen zumindest bei mir gebessert hat. Es hilft vielleicht, mit Grafikkartentreibern zu spielen (Wechsel zwischen freien und proprietären). Ich nutze eine ATi-Karte (RV770) und kann dort sehr den proprietären empfehlen. Auch HD-Videos laufen charmant im Vollbild. Das kann sich allerdings jederzeit mit einem Update von Flash oder ATi ändern....

----------

## temnozor

such mal nach der 11 alpha/beta? und zimmer dir die manuell drauf bzw. erstell ein ebuild

die hat hardwarebeschleunigung

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> such mal nach der 11 alpha/beta? und zimmer dir die manuell drauf bzw. erstell ein ebuild

 

Also es kommt wie schon beschrieben auf die verwendete Grafikhardware an und die verwendeten Treiber. Ich kann hier leider nur meine Erfahrung mit nvidia-chipsätzen  beschreiben, aber dort hat Flash seit der 64bit-Variante schon die native Hardware-Beschleunigung (ca. 1-2 Jahre). Dachte es wäre auch bei Karten von AMD (ati) auch der Fall. Kenne mich zu schlecht aus um zu verstehen ob die Hardwarebeschleunigung da wirklich Herstellerspezifisch ist. Oder lediglich mit dem Treiber zusammenhängt.

Flash allgemein ist aber etwas das man generell versuchen sollte zu vermeiden. Youtube unterstützt ja schon mit HTML5 das "native" einbinden in die Browser der Videos. Allerdings muss man dann glaub ich Cookies zulassen und das (noch) aktiviert haben da dieser Betrieb noch eine Beta ist und nicht Standard.

Aber dank Youtube ist schon mal ein große Web-Flash-Anbieter umgestiegen. Hoffentlich werden weitere Abspringen. Flash wird meist ja nur für Werbung oder stylische Film-Webseiten verwendet.

----------

## temnozor

Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Die Hardwarebeschleunigung existierte zwar schon länger, funktionierte aber nicht sobald der xserver hardwarebeschleunigt mit compiz oder kde4 etc. lief

daher war die performance auch unter linux unter aller sau

----------

